# Laparoscopic Robotic assisted prostatectomy



## amyfritz (Aug 2, 2017)

I have been billing this with unlisted 55899 benchmarked like 55821.  My Doctor thinks this should pay more than it is.  Is anyone else doing this?  Should I be benchmarking to a different code?


----------



## RebeccaB (Aug 2, 2017)

55866 -laparoscopic prostatectomy


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 2, 2017)

RebeccaB said:


> 55866 -laparoscopic prostatectomy



That looks right "[FONT=&quot]includes robotic assistance, when performed"[/FONT]


----------



## amyfritz (Aug 2, 2017)

sorry I forgot to say suprapubic


----------

